# A poem for who've lost a best friend down the road



## RatzRUs

I will miss those days when I brought you home, you seemed so scared so frightened,after weeks of trust you finally came around as if a light switch your personality turned around. You became adventurous and an explorer. I will miss the days when you wanted too just too cuddle bruxing like mad as your eyes began too boggle. I will miss the days,well maybe not as much,but when you thought an antibotic was poison not a cure and even though you felt sick you still seemed to swivel and turn. Those were the days the sick ones I mean when I just stroked your head and you fell fast asleep. My heart would break seeing you fight this disease,but the next day you seemed not as sick as the day before.. I will miss those days when I would walk into a room you would run up as fast too the cage pushing everyone out of the way so you would get the treat or petting first. I will miss those days when you'd leap onto me as if I were too leave you behind you'd cling tighter onto me. I will miss those days when I'd shed tears you'd lick them off my face as if too say ,"what's wrong? I'm here.". It was then when I noticed you were slowing down. Your soul was still brighter then your body made me believe. It was then that I knew my best friend would be parting me and yet I held it in just for you. I would take you too the vet when I felt you getting weaker then did I realize your eyes were getting dimmer,but you would give me one more lick just for comfort I'd ask myself right then and there why rats can't live much longer? But as if a light bulb had switched into my head litte did I know because rats are angels. They came too earth too see humans kindness. Little did they know only a select special beings would kindly give them a life that was so worth living. And as they'd look down from the stars they'd point and say " that was the person that was kind too me,too give me a life free of harm and endless love from the start." -written by meI may have typos in here,but awh well lol my grammar and spelling is horrible.


----------



## shawnalaufer

Beautiful! 
<3 it!


----------



## shawnalaufer

I love this line:
"Your soul was still brighter then your body made me believe." 

beautiful. just beautiful.


----------



## RatzRUs

Thank you Shawna!  it was kinda a last min thing when I wrote it.  kinda just popped into my head


----------



## Keelyrawr

Very sweet  Makes me think of my little girls that passed.


----------



## Rat lover

That is beautiful. I can just imagine your girl in the poem. Very very sweet.


----------



## ratjes

Thank you for writing and sharing this poem. Rats are more loyal than some of the dogs I had. They cramp a whole lot of years of love and sweetness into just a few years, making them the sweetest animals I know. With dogs, you have to earn their loyalty but rats' affection is even more unconditional it seems like, especially from the rescued and neglected ones that now have a good home.
I just lost one of mine and Miepie and I miss her. She will get a neutered male friend this week so she won't have to hide under a pile of newspaper any longer. And she can start sleeping in her hammock again that she used to share with her sister but doesn't use it now she is alone. It is so hard to lose and miss them.


----------



## RatzRUs

Ratjus I'm so sorry . I just know you gave them the best of a life. All my rescues have been through so much and are so grateful for me taking them in. It's been a rough road with their health,but I have been there every step of the way for them. I hope you find comfort in my poem.


----------



## ratjes

Thanks, though it is hard to miss them I have vowed to them that I will have rats again and again.


----------

